# HELP! 20's on Cruze LT



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have not tried fitting 20in wheels on the cruze myself but as large of fender wheel gap as the 1LT 16in have I would think the 20in wheels would fit no problem. 

Heck even the LTZ 18in have a pretty large gap & that car has the slightly lower sport tuned suspension. Better question, is there is difference in wheel width? that might be the problem.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

try something like this *warning* the responsibility is yours. The only way to be certain is to physically try to fit them (if they will be significantly taller/ wider than the stock dimensions)

*warning* if the tire + wheel is larger than stock, your mileage & speed will also be off

all said & done the car would look killer, if it fits ccasion14:


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

082King said:


> Has anyone managed to put 20's on their Cruze? If so, can you tell me if you had to modify anything, if they rub, or any other important info about doing this.


I googled and found this. Some of those links are from this forum and may contain fitment info...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....0...0.0...1ac..4.mobile-gws-serp.CJRh6AaMZfo


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

This guy is running 8.5 wide and looks fine to me. Heck you might even save some cash if you buy those. Not sure if around though.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8814


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

They should/will fit, because I know that multiple people have installed them on their Cruze. I would say that you cant run anything bigger than a 30 aspect tire however, and on a 20" rim, thats going to be a harsh ride and long term damage to your rims/suspension if you hit pot holes or too many bumps. I personally would simply go with 18's, they fit the wheel well perfectly, and look good, without losing too much performance/comfort wise.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I currently have 20's I didnt have to do any modifications. Its also lowered with the Eibach prokit. no rubbing or anything.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Okay, I'll ask...why do you want to put 20" rims on a Cruze...overkill and tacky IMO. But if that's what you like, more power to you!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

19s would be the max i'd do. But those wheels are pretty nice, i can kinda see why'd you want them. But when you put 19s and drop it, it looks way nicer. Maybe they have those in 19?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

emanon9297 said:


> I currently have 20's I didnt have to do any modifications. Its also lowered with the Eibach prokit. no rubbing or anything.


^ what size rims (how wide), what was the offset/ what tires do you have?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> ^ what size rims (how wide), what was the offset/ what tires do you have?


20x7.5 offset +40mm and the tires are lexani


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

FYI : sport tuned suspension only has a 10mm drop with higher spring rate.


----------

